# Anybody used Mr Ali's dispensing chemist (Shadwell) for drugs?



## safarigirl

I was just wondering if anyone had used Mr Ali's chemist near Shadwell tube for buying drugs.

I found his contact details on the ivf thread under (where to buy cheap drugs)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9821.0.html

I am busy looking at getting my Gonapeptyl either from Spain (thanks Meerkat top of my list to do the drug run for me    or direct from here. I have just phoned Mr Ali (020 7790 9150), and he has said that if i fax him my prescription, I explained that it would be from a clinic in Spain, and gave him at least a days notice he could arrange it for me. It even works out almost cheaper than buying from Spain! He quoted me £95 and I think from spain its around £112 - actually i am not too worried about the price, more about getting my paws on it when i need it!

Just wondering if anyone else had used him. I just want to have a contact should I at last moment need the drug and cant arrange it on time from spain .....

Thought I would pass on his details as well in case anyone else needs some prescription filled.


----------



## Ruth

I had alot of patients use Mr Ali when I worked at Bart's and was very happy with them, good service!!

Ruth


----------



## Griselda

Hi

I've just completed our first ICSI attempt at ARGC.  We used Ali in Shadwell too.

He was brilliant.  Great service and great prices.

Cat


----------



## roze

I always thought UK pharmacists could not dispense prescriptions from overseas- thats what they told me anyway.  Getting UK clinics to prescribe my meds when being treated in Spain was always a great headache. Seems it was a myth after all.


----------



## safarigirl

Roze - i will keep you posted if Mr Ali accepts prescriptions from spain (I spoke to him on the phone and he verbally said that he could do it) - i am going to get a prescription from ruth and will give it a try - i just want a UK option should i need any meds and cant get my GP or someone to bring from Spain .....  Watch this space


----------



## Ruth

I'll be interested to know as well!!!

Ruth


----------



## Flopsy

Good luck!

We used him for ARGC and Dr Beer drugs. Great guys there and good prices.

Kindest regards,


----------



## Plink

Yes used several times (used to live fairly near and was recommended by a local other chemist and ARGC)
No fuss and cheapest price for Menopur (and lots of other things) 'in town'!
He has a lot of patients coming from further afield, he told me.
good luck with your treatment.


----------



## jaffa_orange

Hi, I'm a fan of Ali's, too. Cheapest price on Menopur and a good, quick service. Nice guy.

Jaffa
xx


----------



## hockley

I waiting for my first ED iVF treatment - I've also been looking at the "wear to buy cheap drugs" thread and wondered if you can take a spainish presecription to an English chemist. Also I was wondering how much notice you have from getting your prescription and needing the drugs - is there time to shop around and wait for things to arrive? I'm new to all this and don't even know what drugs I'm going to need let alone where to get them!
jackie. (fast becoming 'the stupid one' on FF.co.uk......)


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Jackie
I am going to try this pharmacist, using my "spanish prescription".  When i phoned him he verbally said it would be okay - i will post back on this thread once i have done it (which will be in a few weeks time) to see if it works, and it can be a resource for all the abroadies (if it works) who need their meds.  I am not sure you would just be able to do it at any pharmacist - but he seems to specialise in IVF patients.
I am not sure where you are going but you can often buy most of your drugs in spain if you there for an initial consultation. i am going for a second time to spain, so need some drugs up front.,
something else that you can do is ask someone who is going to your clinic to bring back your prescription for you.  
Anyway ask what you need to know, come and join us on the general abroadies thread.


----------

